# Conversion to Negative in LR??



## herb (Oct 26, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Is it possible to invert an image in LR?
I do that all the time in PS6, could not find a spot for it in LR.
I make digital negs for alt processing.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 26, 2017)

Make the Tone Curve go the other way.


----------



## Smathia (Oct 26, 2017)

Just be aware that your sliders will be "backwards" after inverting the tone curve.  Takes a bit of getting used to! I use this for my smoke images


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 26, 2017)

herb said:


> Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Is it possible to invert an image in LR?
> I do that all the time in PS6, could not find a spot for it in LR.
> I make digital negs for alt processing.



Laura Shoe shows you how to make a preset here: Update: Inverting Your Images

Tip: If you are inverting color negatives, I've found it a little easier to color balance when I shoot them using a blue filter, such as an 80a or 80b.


----------



## jnstovall (May 24, 2018)

With the April 2018 addition of profiles, we now have a way to invert and color correct negatives with one click in Lightroom. One Click Inversion of Color Film Negatives in Lightroom


----------



## johnbeardy (May 25, 2018)

We had one click methods before - eg via a preset. The old problem remains of then needing to drag any adjustments in negative directions too.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 26, 2018)

phcorrigan said:


> Laura Shoe shows you how to make a preset here: Update: Inverting Your Images
> 
> Tip: If you are inverting color negatives, I've found it a little easier to color balance when I shoot them using a blue filter, such as an 80a or 80b.


Patrick,

The book link in your signature block does not work.


----------



## Clifster (Aug 13, 2018)

Laura Shoe only covers B&W and is about 5 years old anyway.

The one-click method above takes a lot of PS work.  Does anyone have a preset already made for basic color negative inversion in LR?  At least if it got it where the colors were visible as normal, it would be a big help.  It is difficult to look at a negative and see if the image is worth working on further.


----------



## jnstovall (Aug 13, 2018)

Clifster said:


> Laura Shoe only covers B&W and is about 5 years old anyway.
> 
> The one-click method above takes a lot of PS work.  Does anyone have a preset already made for basic color negative inversion in LR?  At least if it got it where the colors were visible as normal, it would be a big help.  It is difficult to look at a negative and see if the image is worth working on further.



Peter Krogh has some excellent negative inversion presets available for download with his "Digitizing Your Photos" book.

The one-click profile method is unfortunately specific to your own scanning process, primarily the light source for illuminating the negatives, so the profiles don't share well. But the Photoshop work is basically a one-time requirement for each film stock once you have your scanning process nailed down.


----------

